# Floating Floor Against Tub, How To Seal?



## linuxrunner

I am installing a floating floor that the manufacture has approved for bathrooms.

We have this flooring in other areas of our house and I have found that it has a lot of movement between the summer and winter seasons. Our kitchen has about 1/4in movement along the edges. 

I am unsure how to seal the tub to this, normally I would just use some caulking, but I am afraid that the floor will move too much and break the caulk.


----------



## ront02769

Fill the tub with water. Use a GOOD silicone caulk and fill the gap. Let it dry a few days and ety the tub.. Done and done. Ron


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC

Don't know how big your bath is.... but generally I would think as Ron and you could just caulk the tub edge, allowing expansion to go toward your other walls.

If a warranty is desired, get your manufacturers instructions.


----------



## joecaption

Approved or not no way would I have installed a floating floor in any home I owned.
Love it when I see customers have done it though.
I get paid the big bucks to replace the underlayment and subflooring once waters leaked under it causing mold to set in.


----------



## Seattle2k

joecaption said:


> Approved or not no way would I have installed a floating floor in any home I owned.
> Love it when I see customers have done it though.
> I get paid the big bucks to replace the underlayment and subflooring once waters leaked under it causing mold to set in.


I agree, it's a bad idea. I'm curious to see a link to this product though.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC

I don't think it's a great idea either. JMO


----------



## linuxrunner

Interesting point about water getting under it. I guess I didn't think much about that.

The flooring is A vinyl click lock that Costco sold about 4 years ago. It has 1/4 in rubber backing and has worked well in our kitchen for over 3 years. I just had to pull up a few tiles I front of the sink for a new cabinet and didn't see any signs of water getting under the tiles. But then we don't take showers in our sink 

Our bathroom has concrete floors (basement) so I am not too worried about subfloor damage. This is left over material from the kitchen so if it does not work I guess it will be easy to take out and no money lost


----------



## rusty baker

I have never seen the point of installing vinyl with a seam every few inches, when you can install a seamless sheet vinyl. In any flooring product, seams have always been the major problem.


----------



## Oso954

> when you can install a seamless sheet vinyl.


In a bathroom, I like it coved up the wall. I think it looks better than cove base, and it solves potential leak problems around most of the perimeter.


----------



## cibula11

Well, there's nothing like everyone raining on your parade after you've installed the floor 

If you go to any big box store you'll find PVC quarter round or base shoe. You can install this to cover the gap between the floor and tub. Then, caulk the seams as mentioned above. The floor won't move as much as you think and if it does, you'd just be replacing the caulk maybe once per year (but probably not near that often)


----------



## Seattle2k

Oso954 said:


> In a bathroom, I like it coved up the wall. I think it looks better than cove base, and it solves potential leak problems around most of the perimeter.


That might've been a cool look, back in the 60's, 70's. My grandmother still has it in her kitchen. In a bathroom, that water would still have to go somewhere. The cove would just direct an overflow out the door, so there's really no benefit.


----------



## Oso954

> The cove would just direct an overflow out the door


Not talking about a pipe break or a major toilet overflow. Just the water that gets splashed or dripped on the floor with kids and/or old people.

If not wiped up immediately, it seeps under cove base and can cause problems over time. Same logic as using vinyl sheet vs squares.


----------



## Seattle2k

It still lost its cool back in the 60's. :wink:


----------



## MaineLL

Get a piece of vinyl/PVC trim in the millworker aisle and some silicone adhesive. Cut the trim to the length of the tub. Apply the silicone adhesive to the back and bottom edge of the trim piece. Place on the tub using boards to put pressure on the trim, while also pushing down so that the trim meets the floor. This should adequately close up the space for water to get under.

I have been making a very slight slope for 3-4 inches away from the front of my tubs in apartments using the premixed Henry's floor patch and fill before putting in vinyl flooring to encourage water to drain away from the tub. Perhaps 1/4 - 3/8 total gain in height over those 3-4 inches.


----------



## JKeefe

linuxrunner said:


> Interesting point about water getting under it. I guess I didn't think much about that.


You should always think about water when dealing with bathrooms.


----------

